# 1984 300zx turbo auto 50th



## sappho (May 29, 2005)

ok here goes.car died,will not start but makes attempt for 2 seconds.getting fuel to the injector rail.no injector pluse.changed ecu but same thing.i can spray intake cleaner in the intake and it will run fine.unplugged crank angle sensor and it don't even make an attempt to start.checked wires and everything seems fine.anybody else run across this problem?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're absolutely certain there is fuel getting to the rail? How have you checked this. Can you hear the pump run?
One thing I might suggest is checking the EFI fuse inside the car. Check all the fuses in the interior box, for that matter.


----------



## sappho (May 29, 2005)

*300zx*

yes checked the fuel right to the metal hose at the rail and the preasure is proper.also checked the fuses inside the car and under the hood.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Pull a plug and see if you got spark.It might be electrical.Jamie


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check all the wiring under the hood going over to the side the ECU is on. It's also possible that somehow you ended up with a 2nd bad ECU. I'd bet on wiring, myself.


----------



## sappho (May 29, 2005)

*problem sloved*

ok i have resloved my problem.problem was that the injectors are sequenced and when one failed it took out the other .when that happened it took the ecu out.i replaced the ecu and it didnt work so i cut the injector wire because i was getting power all the time.then i cut the other injector on the other rail.replaced injectors that were bad and vroom the baby fired up.thanks guys for ur help.


----------

